# About my Scorpio Maurus Palmatus (would like to know more)



## After3Days (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi guys i have a S.Maurus Palmatus 5i, i want know to more about this species, specially how they kept & how to feed them. Though I've read some care sheets and still for me its incomplete. 

Would like to know more how you keep you're S.maurus palmatus in you're own experienced guys. Thanks in  advance for sharing.


----------



## Nomadinexile (Nov 29, 2010)

From *Scorpions Of The World* by: Ronald Stockmann and Eric Ythier
Copyright: Nap Editions 2010        Order from website link below.

http://www.nhbs.com/scorpions_of_the_world_tefno_176177.html

P. 542
Scorpio maurus _palmatus_ Ehrenberg, 1828

Distribution:  Israel, Jordan, Egypt, Libya, Algeria, Sudan


----------



## Nomadinexile (Nov 29, 2010)

This is a very detailed care sheet.   It is a bit different than I would expect, but it's not the first time I've been surprised!

http://www.venomlist.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=26475


This is a very interesting, albeit short, article on venom toxicity of S.m. palmatus.   (Scroll down to Research Experience)

http://www.visbdev.net/visbdev/fe/Docs/Abdel_Rahman_2010_2.pdf



http://www.ntnu.no/ub/scorpion-files/z_amr.htm

Scorpio maurus palmatus (Hemprich & Ehrenberg , 1829)

Diagnosis : Yellow to light olive brown in color, pedipalpal claw similar to the lobster, prosoma smooth. Total length may reach 7 cm

Measurements : Total length 5-5.5 cm (average 5.25cm), prosoma 7.6-8.3mm, mesosoma 14.9-18.6mm, metasoma 18.9-22.9mm. Pectines 11-13.

Remarks : Scorpio maurus palmatus is of African origin that penetrated into southern Jordan . It was reported from Wadi Musa, Theban, Amman and Ajlun (Wahbeh 1976; El-Hennawy 1988). This species was recovered from pellets of the Eagle Owl in the Eastern Desert of Jordan (Rifai et al. 2000).


This is an interesting article on water loss in scorpions.
http://jeb.biologists.org/cgi/content/full/208/10/1887

Scorpio maurus palmatus (Scorpionidae; Ehrenberg 1828) were collected from sandy loess plains near Sde Boker (mean annual precipitation 100 mm) in the Negev desert


http://research.amnh.org/scicomp/pdfs/wheeler/Prendini_etal2003.pdf

For example, Scorpio maurus palmatus (Ehrenberg, 1828) reaches densities of 29-54 per 100 m squared in the Negev Desert of southern Israel (Levy and Amitai 1980; Polis and Lourenco 1986).


----------



## After3Days (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks you so much bro.  Very informative.


----------



## Michiel (Dec 3, 2010)

After3Days said:


> Hi guys i have a S.Maurus Palmatus 5i, i want know to more about this species, specially how they kept & how to feed them. Though I've read some care sheets and still for me its incomplete.
> 
> Would like to know more how you keep you're S.maurus palmatus in you're own experienced guys. Thanks in  advance for sharing.



Are you sure it is only instar 5? It looks like an adult male to me (males have shorter chela fingers than females).....


----------



## After3Days (Dec 3, 2010)

Michiel said:


> Are you sure it is only instar 5? It looks like an adult male to me (males have shorter chela fingers than females).....



Probably yes, i just rely on the sellers idea, though its not my credibility lost. 

According to you observation, i really do appreciate it.:clap:

The S.M.palmatus is about 2inch so in a male size, his an adult now? How long is the longevity of the S.M.palmatus male life span my friend?:?


----------



## Michiel (Dec 4, 2010)

After3Days said:


> Probably yes, i just rely on the sellers idea, though its not my credibility lost.
> 
> According to you observation, i really do appreciate it.:clap:
> 
> The S.M.palmatus is about 2inch so in a male size, his an adult now? How long is the longevity of the S.M.palmatus male life span my friend?:?


Hi,

Adults are around 5-7 cm and this species lives around 2 years or more in captivity, despite of it's reputation being shortlived. You have to keep it on a deep layer of substrate sands, 5 cm at the least as they like to burrow. Spray a corner with water every two weeks and give them a bottle cap of water weekly. 

Cheers, Michiel


----------



## neubii18 (Dec 4, 2010)

Is this species available in the US pet trade?They are really cool looking!


----------



## Nomadinexile (Dec 4, 2010)

I haven't seen them asn.    Doesn't mean they aren't around, but it's probably unlikely.


----------



## After3Days (Dec 5, 2010)

asn1234 said:


> Is this species available in the US pet trade?They are really cool looking!


I am not sure but, i think i saw a picture of S.M.palmatus from KTBG in facebook.


----------



## ScottN (Jan 8, 2021)

After3Days said:


> I am not sure but, i think i saw a picture of S.M.palmatus from KTBG in facebook.


Hello there, I just purchase SM and I got mine from underground reptiles and its a baby.  They cost 24.99 a s are captive breed


----------



## Outpost31Survivor (Jan 8, 2021)

ScottN said:


> Hello there, I just purchase SM and I got mine from underground reptiles and its a baby.  They cost 24.99 a s are captive breed


This thread is 10 years old.


----------



## KevinsWither (Jan 8, 2021)

Has anyone even bred this species? Curious if they are easy to breed.


----------



## Ferrachi (Jan 8, 2021)

KevinsWither said:


> Has anyone even bred this species? Curious if they are easy to breed.


Every time I've come across these, they've always been wild caught, including the one I had


----------

